# Absolutely Pure Milk Bottle



## mshapp (May 14, 2018)

Looking for info on this bottle.  Has milk protector at the bottom, but not "made in Italy" on underside. Any info appreciated. Particularly what i can sell for.


----------



## nhpharm (May 14, 2018)

Unfortunately it is still a reproduction and is of very little value (no value to a collector, but maybe someone would want it as a decorator piece).


----------



## mshapp (May 14, 2018)

Brilliant....thank you so much


----------

